# Off to SPI!



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Didn't wet a line this weekend. Too much stupid on the water. However, I'm leaving Thursday midday for South Padre. The Lower Laguna guys are having a fly fishing tournament next Saturday. I'm bringing my 8s and my 12 on the chance we may find a silver king or two!


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

You bringing a boat? The weather patterns are just now getting good for tarpon off the beaches....that is, if they're going to show at all. I don't know....my skiff is still at the mechanic shop so I'm just guessing LOL


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

I would like to see you catch a 30 lb dorado on your fly rod. Try the jetties.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

firedog said:


> I would like to see you catch a 30 lb dorado on your fly rod. Try the jetties.


Hell, I'd like to see me catch a 30 lb dorado!! 

I'll have my JH B190 down there. Fortunately, the fellow I'm fishing with lives down there and knows the area.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

take a bunch of pictures and post em up.

please and thank you.


----------

